# Need a bigger venue?



## Gas head

Just got back, parking first directed to shopping centre next door, didn't fancy that went round again got into venue the next time.

Thinking ricoh has reached it limits for sell out events.

on another note, shame not to see glare products there this year.


----------



## chrisgreen

Just got back myself. Another good year, but my word it was busy. 

Having to queue just to get near the Autobrite stand for example. Definitely felt like the best-attended Waxstock to date. Wasn't as easy to move around with all extra people, so didn't manage to say hello to everyone I was planning to catch up with.

Picked up a few bits, will post pics later.


----------



## TonyH38

Yes it did seem busier than previous years seemed to be more cars on show as well but would like to thank all the entrants, superb cars on show and must say Soul Boys BMW was Superb loved it, nice one S.B.


----------



## chrisgreen

Yes, Soul boy's beemer was superb! Great job there.


----------



## Deadshot

Yes the M2 looked awesome, it was my first time and it was busy, I must say though I was surprised to see that almost all of the "show" cars around the arena were quite swirled and scratched, being a weekend warrior I thought my own efforts would look poor compared to everything I saw there but I was surprised 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerr

So who won the awards? Get the pictures up!!!


----------



## Jue

chrisgreen said:


> Yes, Soul boy's beemer was superb! Great job there.


Was stunning :argie: My first time & thought it was well worth the trip from Cumbria. Bought a few bits lol In2detailing had some great offers Cheers Imran & nice to meet you.


----------



## Nick-ST

Deadshot said:


> Yes the M2 looked awesome, it was my first time and it was busy, I must say though I was surprised to see that almost all of the "show" cars around the arena were quite swirled and scratched, being a weekend warrior I thought my own efforts would look poor compared to everything I saw there but I was surprised
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have to agree with you regarding the show cars. I was expecting my car to look terrible in comparison!


----------



## Alfieharley1

Attended myself went for a hour - really not happy due to seeing people with bags and even a bloke with a open jacket with a zip scrapping down SBs M2 - I did pulled him up for it!

I was thinking about when I get my RS to do the top 16 but after seeing some inconsiderate a holes I won't unless they use ropes around the car


----------



## Jonnybbad

I thought it was well spaced at one end but really cramped at the other 

The queue for the autobrite stand was crazy I went back twice as I wanted a brush set but gave up in the end and bought some from sam's detailing 

Some of the car's on show were far from show ready imho but us all being in the detailing scene are going to expect somewhat perfection to me some of the show n shine car's were better.Don't get me wrong there were some cracking metal on display the rx7 near the fusso stand was exceptional and you could see the paint was near flawless. 

All in all another great show with some great car's on display and trader's offering great deal's and new product's but think it's time to kick it up a notch


----------



## Steve_6R

Yeah I'll agree with the previous thoughts. Was easily pointing out stone chips and swirls on many of the cars.

My first time at Waxstock, and despite my first thoughts walking into the arena being 'is this it?' I was surprised at how much was in the show, and such a variety of cars.

Took loads of pictures so I'll whack them up when I get home, but I'll happily go again


----------



## funkydunk

My first time. I absolutely loved it and just about managed to stay on budget (no thanks to the odk boys). I'm going to start saving for next year. I do have to agree the parking wasn't great but please don't move, its on my doorstep.


----------



## noddy r32

Alfieharley1 said:


> Attended myself went for a hour - really not happy due to seeing people with bags and even a bloke with a open jacket with a zip scrapping down SBs M2 - I did pulled him up for it!
> 
> I was thinking about when I get my RS to do the top 16 but after seeing some inconsiderate a holes I won't unless they use ropes around the car


Surely there should have some watching the show cars I would be ****ed off if that had happened to my car


----------



## Alfieharley1

I'm still fuming about it now and until they do this I'm afraid I won't be attending even if my car is not in it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danjc

Alfieharley1 said:


> Attended myself went for a hour - really not happy due to seeing people with bags and even a bloke with a open jacket with a zip scrapping down SBs M2 - I did pulled him up for it!
> 
> I was thinking about when I get my RS to do the top 16 but after seeing some inconsiderate a holes I won't unless they use ropes around the car


I also noticed a few people touching cars for some bizarre reason  and as you say not really being bothered what they did with there bags full of gear as they marched past people's cars !


----------



## noddy r32

Alfieharley1 said:


> I'm still fuming about it now and until they do this I'm afraid I won't be attending even if my car is not in it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes I'm sure it will put a lot of people off , people with no respect and don't care about the time and effort getting the cars to great standard for the show


----------



## k1ngf1sher

Was my first time there, definitely too busy! i felt it had a much larger open space in the middle which could have been better used and around the sides it was too tight, it had massively died down around 2:30 though so I was able to go around again and try and talk to some of the people at the stands... also agree with the above comments the cars should have been roped off, but as gas head said, a bigger venue would be ideal as you'd need space to rope cars off.


----------



## Guitarjon

I want to know why there were swirls on show cars? I guess a lot of weekend warriors attend these without the right equipment/ knowledge thinking they have clean cars. Big difference between clean and damn near perfect. I see it a lot on car club meets and rallies. Always get the old guy with an immaculate car in perfect condition, except the swirls...


----------



## paulhib2015

Totally agree with bigger venue. I think it needs to be split into different areas of detailing so for example you could have a wax section, polishing section etc with more demonstrations, not just a heavy gtech presence, more companies etc. As if I'm being honest you can get around everything in less than an hour without looking at the show cars....

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## dubstyle

I had to park in the retail section, it said upto 5 hours unless and event was on so im guessing that was just the major events.

I was just going to go in the arrive and shine but said there was no space, i walk in and the quite a few spaces which was a shame.

It was alot busier than before, i think next time i'll just go later and risk some products going out of stock.

I've been to eveyone but this one was a little crowded.


----------



## indianbelters

My 4th waxstock, enjoyed it, can't say the same for my wallet though!
My only thought is that I personally think the opening times should be longer by at least 1 hour, there is never enough time to visit every stand and chat to people before buying products


----------

